# Popping corks from the surf or pier??



## monsterflat

I've heard some people say it's a good idea to use pop corks off the pier or the beach - anyone care to share their success stories regarding this method?? What bait you used?? How far to throw? Circle hooks or regular? Leader length? Leader material?


----------



## JoshH

I doubt it would work..... I dont think the noise put off by it would matter that close to the surf.


----------



## monsterflat

yeah that's what i thought but some people have said they do it:doh


----------



## JoshH

> *monsterflat (6/29/2008)*yeah that's what i thought but some people have said they do it:doh


Give it a whirl, couldnt hurt.


----------



## Key Wester

that would piss off alot of pier fishermen who would be sight casting around your "float", aaaah nevermind!


----------



## angryaccntnt

I was fishing for ladyfish and other bait fish yesteday evening. I tried numerous lures and different types of gulp... couldnt get a bite.

I finally switched to a cork with some natural color gulp shrimp, and everytime i popped the cork, a ladyfish would hit. I thought the noise of the waves would cancel out the cork, but somehow it worked.


----------



## true-king

Some guys on the pier use the bubble rigs a lot, don't know about a popping cork.


----------



## NoMoSurf

I've tried them in light surf before and got no takers...


----------



## Herculined

> *angryaccntnt (6/29/2008)*I was fishing for ladyfish and other bait fish yesteday evening. I tried numerous lures and different types of gulp... couldnt get a bite.
> 
> I finally switched to a cork with some natural color gulp shrimp, and everytime i popped the cork, a ladyfish would hit. I thought the noise of the waves would cancel out the cork, but somehow it worked.




I've been smashing the Ladies and the Hardtails with a Gotcha. The Gotcha seems to work best when I reel it in as fast as possible while jerking the crap out of it. I've had a few friends next to me not catch anything, but they weren't using the fast and furous method. It killsmyshoulder though.


----------



## Charlie2

That's the proper way to fish the Gotcha. You described it well; fast and furious. You can't crank it too fast. Bluefish love them also.



Getting to the cork thing. I've not used it in the surf but may try it in the futiure. Not off the pier, though!



Most people read the label and want to pop it. While that may work in some cases, I've found that just pulling it under to make it 'gurgle'. for lack of a better word works better. My late Paw-in- Law called it 'flushing the toilet'. It souds like a fish taking a bait. I think that sometimes too much noise will turn a fish off.



My 'go to'' lure while wading in the Sound for Speckled Trout was a popping cork with a root beer flavored Sting Ray Grub. There are all kinds of plastics in many different colors, but I always came back to that combination. C2


----------

